# Poll: NMRA Recommended Practices: Car Weight



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Do you use the "NMRA Recommended Practices: Car Weight" practices on your layout?


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Not yet, but i will.

I'm planning on going to a tyre shop and picking up a bunch of used lead weights, hopefully for free


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Just started updating my S scale fleet. N scale completed.

Dave


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If I have light cars, I weight them to bring them up to suggested weights. However, some O-gauge cars are already over the weight, they stay that way.


----------

